# December Visit Toronto



## PastyPete (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi

I am coming for a Scouting visit in December too look at houses, areas, the office, and how it all works.

What is good to do with the Kids to get them excited about the move.

Good activities / places to eat/ things to do.

thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm sure you probably indicated previously but what ages are your kids and how long will you be in TO?


----------



## PastyPete (Oct 13, 2013)

They are 10 and 13 boy and girl and we hope to be over for 10 days.

Would be nice to do some winter sports..... trip to the falls ... is there any horse riding .... City stuff.....

Open to any ideas for my itinerary....


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Visit the CN Tower, the Science Museum, ice scaring rink at Nathan Philips Square.

Horse riding in December... brrrr! ;-)


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

By Science Museum I think EVHB means Ontario Science Centre (some kids love it, some kids hate it). Dec is a weird month, too cold for some stuff and not cold enough for others. Check the snow reports and could do a day trip to Ski Lakeridge or Dagmar, or even Blue Mountain if you are so inclined.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Thank you for the clarification, Liam(at)Large. That's indeed the museum I meant.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

PastyPete, maybe your kids can find some inspiration: Toronto.com – Must-See Holiday Season Events in Toronto


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

Royal Ontario Museum (ROM) is a great place. My kids always loved going there - Dinosaurs, Egyptology and mummies, Medieval Europe (maybe not so interesting to your kids), natural science, and special exhibits throughout the year. It is right downtown and on the subway. The new Ripley's Aquarium just opened a month ago next to the CN Tower. Try the farmers market at Front Street and Jarvis in downtown is a great place to visit, especially on Saturday mornings - lots of people shopping for food and hand crafts. We try to go there (especially with our kids) to shop or just to browse. Also, east of there about 1 km is the distillery district. It has been developed from many old buildings belonging to a distillery into a little village of shops, entertainment locations, art galleries, restaurants, etc. My son loves going down there around Christmas because the whole place is lit up with Christmas lights and music. You might try the Bata Shoe Museum - not for everyone but it does have some interesting exhibits. All of these are located in the downtown area.


----------



## PastyPete (Oct 13, 2013)

Wow Luv C thats awesome and all the things we love, we arrive on Saturday so the week after will be excellent. Both love fish and museums so again awesome.

Would the Distillery district be open Sunday as it sounds awesome and a lovely way to introduce Canada to them ?

May do the Shoe Msuem on my own 

ta


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Depending on when in December you are there, there's even a Christmas market in the Distillery District. And yes, it's open on Sundays.

Also go to Ynge-Dundas Square (at the back of the Eaton Centre, the big shopping mall). Especially during the summer is 't a very vibrant place with everything that is going on. It's one of the busiest places in Toronto (with about 100,000 pedestrians/day!).
The Bay (Hudson's Bay) on Queen Street (across one of the entrances to Eaton Centre) always has a special Christmas display in their windows. Have a look at it in the evening hours too, as often it's very special with the lights. And you are close to the ice rink on Nathan Philips Square, which is also fantastic with the light (and the big christmas tree).
Do you want to escape the busy city? The City Hall on Nathan Philips Square has a roof garden! I like to buy a hot chocolate (winter) or an iced cap (summer) at Tim Hortons across the street, and drink it on top of the roof. Amazing how quiet it is! (and not a lot of people seem to know about it, or bother going there).
From the Square, walk to Bay Street (going north), and 100 meters further on the right is Trinity Square. That is also one of my favourite places (during summer). There's a (meditation) labyrinth, maybe your kids like it: The maze in Trinity Square | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Trinity Square (Toronto) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Next to the Hockey Hall of Fame is Brookfield Place (aka The Glass Cathedral). For me, that's something special too. And I like having lunch in The Market there, as there's something for everyone.

I hope you have a great stay in Toronto!


----------



## PastyPete (Oct 13, 2013)

EVHB said:


> Depending on when in December you are there, there's even a Christmas market in the Distillery District. And yes, it's open on Sundays.
> 
> Also go to Ynge-Dundas Square (at the back of the Eaton Centre, the big shopping mall). Especially during the summer is 't a very vibrant place with everything that is going on. It's one of the busiest places in Toronto (with about 100,000 pedestrians/day!).
> The Bay (Hudson's Bay) on Queen Street (across one of the entrances to Eaton Centre) always has a special Christmas display in their windows. Have a look at it in the evening hours too, as often it's very special with the lights. And you are close to the ice rink on Nathan Philips Square, which is also fantastic with the light (and the big christmas tree).
> ...


Wow thanks that is amazing stuff and should keep everyone entertained. I love the hot Choc idea thats a real memory maker for me the smell taste and view.....

Can wait now have booked dog Sledging already ....


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

PastyPete said:


> Wow Luv C thats awesome and all the things we love, we arrive on Saturday so the week after will be excellent. Both love fish and museums so again awesome.
> 
> Would the Distillery district be open Sunday as it sounds awesome and a lovely way to introduce Canada to them ?
> 
> ...


If you arrive on Saturday, a Sunday visit to the Distillery District is probably a better idea than going on a weekday. There is always more going on at these places on the weekend. If you are staying downtown all the places mentioned by EVHB and me are within walking distance, depending on the weather. Only the ROM and Shoe Museum would be a bit of a long walk. but both of these are close to the subway and are only a 5 minute walk from each other. 

I suggest you go to a mapping website (I like Google maps and Google Earth) so you can see the relative distances between these places. Using Street View you can get a feel for the street scape in these areas. If you are walking to the Distillery District from downtown take Front street you will see old Toronto and new Toronto interspersed in a few kilometers.


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

Don't know if you arrived in Toronto yet but I was downtown today and realized that we had not mentioned an interesting way to see the city. Virtually all the major buildings in downtown are connected under ground by what is called "The Path". Most of the major buildings have retail stores, services, restaurants and fast food places in the lower level and they are connected by walkways that are overflowing with people from the offices above, especially early in the morning, at lunch and after work. These walkways are almost empty on the weekends and most of the stores will be closed. But the Path provides an interesting perspective on the city. You can go from one block north of Dundas at Yonge to the Eaton Centre, to The Bay (department store), to the Bay/Adelaide Centre, to the Scotia Bank building, to the First Canadian Place (Bank of Montreal) to the TD Centre, to the Royal Bank Plaza, to Union Station (The Toronto Train Station). Almost every one of these building have branches that take you to other buildings east and west of these. I suggest you make it a point to see the Albert Lambert Galleria. It is on the main floor of the complex connected to the Hockey Hall of Fame. It is a modern gorgeous light filled galleria. 

Also the ground floor of the north east building associated with the Commerce Court has a beautiful designed ceiling. This building was built in 1930 and was the tallest building in the British Empire/Commonwealth until 1962. 

Hope your trip is enjoyable and productive.


----------



## PastyPete (Oct 13, 2013)

Only two weeks to go until we come for our first Scouting visit and starting work as soon as the Visa comes through.

Keep the tips coming

what should we do Christmas eve to gett in the mood of the festive season ?


----------

